# Last Dream You'Ve Had?



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Boy's go on bus ride, Ben gets angry and randomly gets off the bus at a random village, Asks scruffy people in a truck for assistance gets told to "go away" then walks over to a girl ask once again for assistance as bens borrowing her phone the taxi man appears on the roof with allot of angry villagers, scruffy lot when the girl replyâ€™s your f&&&ed. Woke up, just as i was running from the villagers

Last nights dream...

Dreams are like Miniature story flicks and your the main role i guess,

Anyone want to add ^.^?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

cheryl cole and danni minogue abusing my body using a certain orb like part of my anatomy as space hoppers then the get interupted by mono nork kylie who really sorts me out.... and its not dirty cos we all ened up in the shower so there


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Dreamt I met Dave Davies out of The Kinks.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's funny the crap that you can dream.....

A few weeks ago I dreamt that a bloke came up to me and said 'You don't remember me, do you?' I said "No, No I don't" He said "I'm John Common", shook my hand and walked away.

It took three days before I rmembered that back in the early sixties there was a lad called John Common who lived for a few months a few doors from me. He was a bit younger than me so I never really had anything to do with him - he wasn't a friend or anything - just a kid who lived nearby.

Weird, eh?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

At my age, it's all a dream - - even the waking hours :lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I seldom remember my dreams. You would get some

cracking stories from the 710 as I often sleep walk

and have the occasional night terror.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm with you, Mel....everything's a dream nowadays....though I often dream that I could go back to a time before mobile phones, computers, and all the electronic [email protected] that we have today.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dream often, many quite surreal, always impossible to remember.

stress, coffee or alcohol seems to bring it on somewhat.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I seldom remember my dreams. You would get some
> 
> cracking stories from the 710 as I often sleep walk
> 
> and have the occasional night terror.


I'm on the other end of this. My 710 walks, talks and occasionally screams (no involvement from me!!) in her sleep.

More than once I have had a conversation with her as she's woken me, then at some point she wakes up and accuses me of waking her up!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I only remember dreams after a disturbed sleep, or I've woken in the early hours, and gone back to sleep again.

The most recent involved Rowena and I going to an old Norman church for a wedding or something similar. We turned out , in our finery, and mingled with the other guests.

We were chatting with the others, suddenly a shudder went underfoot and a loud bang was heard, nothing else happened for some minutes.

Slowly, a crack appeared in the base of the church tower, masonry began to fall from its top.

I went in to NCO mode and loudly proclaimed, "run like Hell".

Rowena ran beside me, I had hold of her hand.

Large lumps of masonry were falling around us, I didn't think old English stone could bounce like that, and be so precise in squashing people!

I lost my grip on her hand.

ã€€

ã€€

ã€€

ã€€

Once I had pulled myself together, I went to investigate the damage.

A lot of people had been killed, many others suffering from crush injuries. I tried to help those that weren't terribly injured. That rings a bell.

Rowena was nowhere to be found, I searched everywhere. I went into the remains of the church, amidst the carnage, only to be ushered out by a well trained copper. He said I shouldn't be there.

I woke up before I found her, an unpleasant dream. I felt helpless and I didn't like it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Blimey Stan, that's almost a MIlls and Boon novel there 

On occasion, I have the "falling dream" and wake up with a jolt having fallen from ?? (whatever) - - but they say that means I can levitate in my sleep and fall the 2mm or so back to the mattress ? - or did I dream that as well? :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Although I usually forget me dreams within seconds of waking, get the odd nightmare (never nice), I do get rather strange ones; like talking to Elvis at a bus stop (no he wasn't wearing a white jump suit, nor carrying a guitar) and asking him "aren't you supposed to be dead?" But he completely ignored my question... I've had similar dreams with other departed persons. Very odd.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I occasionally have this crazy dream where people are nice to each other & animals & those with power & money try to help those less well off then themselves rather then exploit them. It`s probably just my inner hippy talking to me







:lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that's some dream Mach!

Mach, you can still get caught out up there in the wilds, they're training the local POLIS :tank: what weed smells like nowadays :blush2: :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Now that's some dream Mach!
> 
> Mach, you can still get caught out up there in the wilds, they're training the local POLIS :tank: what weed smells like nowadays :blush2: :yahoo:


I gave all that up decades ago Mel having seen the way it really fecked up some people`s heads, later on, nursing patients who had been badly affected only reinforced my negative attitude to drugs & that includes alcohol :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> Blimey Stan, that's almost a MIlls and Boon novel there


It was more Stephen King in real time Mel.

I've had a few dreams of aircraft crashing, although, I've only seen one crash in real life.

In some, I "ran like the Hell" away. In others I ran to help, but couldn't get there.

Figure that out, or not.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have full on Oscar winning movies most night and have done since I was a child. As an example here's last nights. At one time I used to write them down in a diary.

First one involved Big M being possessed !! Proper spinning head stuff and she had the mouth of my ex wife giving me some really foul verbal abuse, at one point I was shaking M violently trying to get her to wake up (in the dream) but she was just like a rag doll this one actually woke me up in a bit of a sweat.

I drifted off and then I was in a housing estate with some unseen person firing golf balls at me. I was trying to catch the balls with it in my mind I might be able to identify the person. I eventually caught one and it was all scruffy with insides bursting through the casing. Then after a bit of wandering about I found some golf clubs in long grass by a fence at the bottom of a hill and there was a house up top. And that was it no outcome and I didn't find the person.

Then I was at work in some foreign country but everybody seemed to know me, a big building but I was wandering around not really sure what I was supposed to be doing. On going into one area I met an old boss of mine and he asked me to help him. It was a huge machine with a big pendulum and I loaded something into the machine but he released the swinging arm and I fell back with it just scraping my ones. Then there was a bit in another room that someone gave me a load of coins but I couldn't figure out what they were worth. Lastly a handy man was screwing a steel plate to a door as I watched.

Then my alarm went off !!

Maybe I overdid the morphine a bit last night :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I had a nightmare last night woke up in a state I had dreamt that there was a blue moon but then I looked out and observed it was huge and Red thanks to Robin Van Persie.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

1878 said:


> I had a nightmare last night woke up in a state I had dreamt that there was a blue moon but then I looked out and observed it was huge and Red thanks to Robin Van Persie.


Class......


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Laid low with the sickness bug at the moment so I blame last nights dream on that.

I was delivering some sort of pizza to an alien camp in a village about 8 miles from where I live, that's all I remember!

:fox:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Sunday morning I awoke and remembered a little bit of a dream that I looked in a mirror that was overhead and i'd got a six inch wide parting in my hair, I even felt the top of my bonce when I got out of bed!! :blush2: :blush2:

That was the only bit I could remember!!

John


----------

